# Thermapen Winner.



## bmudd14474 (Dec 24, 2022)

Congrats to 

 smokerjim
 for hoping on 1 leg the correct number of times because he is the winner or our giveaway for Premier members. 

I pulled the list of Premier Members and use a random number generator to pick the winner in case you guys wondered.

Look out for more of these in the future.

Brian


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 24, 2022)

Congrats 

 smokerjim
, you are going to like it!


----------



## tbern (Dec 24, 2022)

Way to go smokerjim!! Congrats!


----------



## tbern (Dec 24, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> Congrats to
> 
> smokerjim
> for hoping on 1 leg the correct number of times because he is the winner or our giveaway for Premier members.
> ...


Brian, thanks for doing this and making it fun too!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2022)

He certainly deserves it ! Congrats Jim .


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 24, 2022)

I concur Thanks Brian 

 bmudd14474
 and Jeff 

 TulsaJeff
 for starting this Christmas giveaway.
Congrats Jim


----------



## BB-que (Dec 24, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> Congrats to
> 
> smokerjim
> for hoping on 1 leg the correct number of times because he is the winner or our giveaway for Premier members.
> ...


----------



## clifish (Dec 24, 2022)

Congrats brother, enjoy it!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Jim! I've had one a couple of years now, love it! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 24, 2022)

Congrats Jim!  Like said above, you're going to love it.  Stay safe and enjoy!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2022)

Congrats Jim! And merry Christmas!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 25, 2022)

Congrats 

 smokerjim
 , for the win of the giveaway. Enjoy

This is a nice thing to do 

 bmudd14474
  and SMF

David


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

Congrats Jim! And thanks for the give away!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 25, 2022)

Atta Boy Jim....  You'll find that you'll use it more in the kitchen then you will on the smoker... It converted my wife from time cooking to temp cooking in the kitchen....  Meals turn out SOOOOO much better

Again...  Congrats

Thanks 

 bmudd14474
 and 

 TulsaJeff
 ...  This is awesome


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

Jim for the win, congrats. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2022)

Congrats Jim!!
Thank You Brian Jeff and the rest of the team
Richie


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 25, 2022)

Congrats Jim. Glad an active member won


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2022)

Congrats Jim, I’ve had one of the original ones for several years & except for a couple of battery changes, it has been flawless. 
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 25, 2022)

Congrats and Merry Christmas


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2022)

Congrats 

 smokerjim
 !  Thanks 

 bmudd14474
 , 

 TulsaJeff
 and all the SMF staff for the giveaway and also for making sure this site runs smooth!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2022)

Congrats to you Jim  

 smokerjim
  on the win--great prize!!
Kudos to 

 bmudd14474
  and 

 TulsaJeff
 for a great Christmas contest.
Gary


----------



## ronf (Dec 25, 2022)

Congratulations Jim.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 26, 2022)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 26, 2022)

Congrats Jim, you'll love it.


----------

